
Lenovo X1 Carbon coil whine? - talha_ha
I&#x27;ve been wanting a new laptop, replacing an XPS 13 that I returned due to coil whine. Does the X1 Carbon have it?
======
VuWall-Matt
I've never heard a peep from my X1C3 or X1C5.

